# Kindersicherung Problem



## LeonWochnik (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
Ich benutze Win 7 Home Prem. 64bit und habe versehentlich als ich etwas rumexperimentiert habe die Kindersicherung auf mein einziges Konto angelegt also mein Admin Konto jetz bekomme ich sie aber nicht mehr raus. Ich kann z.B. kein Battlefield Bad Company 2 mehr spielen oder Call of Juarez oder andere Spiele ab 18 Jahren die im Spieleexplorer als diese vermerkt sind. Die Option Windows neuinstallieren will ich garnicht hören auf die Idee würd ich schon von alleine kommen die kommt für mich nur in frage wenn nichts anderes Hilft, weil ich sonst mehrere Wochen harte Arbeit zerstören würde  . 
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
MFG Leon


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2010)

LeonWochnik schrieb:


> Die Option Windows neuinstallieren will ich garnicht hören auf die Idee würd ich schon von alleine kommen die kommt für mich nur in frage wenn nichts anderes Hilft, weil ich sonst mehrere Wochen harte Arbeit zerstören würde  .


wie soll DAS denn bitte gehen? ^^   Programme und Spiele kann man neuinstallieren, Daten wie Filme, Bilder, MP3 usw. kann man woanders sichern ^^


Aber gut: wenn Du admin bist, müßtest Du doch bei den Kindersicherungsoptionen auch wieder was umstellen können - wo genau liegt denn da das Problem?


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> LeonWochnik schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Option Windows neuinstallieren will ich garnicht hören auf die Idee würd ich schon von alleine kommen die kommt für mich nur in frage wenn nichts anderes Hilft, weil ich sonst mehrere Wochen harte Arbeit zerstören würde  .
> ...


 Vielleicht hat er Wochen gebraucht, um Win 7 zu installieren.


----------



## LeonWochnik (15. Juni 2010)

Naja ich müsste eben alles wieder Installieren... und das würde mich extrem Ankotzen^^

Also sie ist angeblich garnicht aktiviert aber wenn ich BC2 über Steam starten will kommt die meldung, dass mein Konto für dieses Game gesperrt ist. In den Ordner konnte ich erst nicht gehen dann habe ich etwas rumgespielt jetz komme ich rein aber ich kann es auch nicht über die .exe starten da kommt eine Windows meldung, dass ich keine rechte hab auf die Datei zuzugreiffen. Aber wie kann man bitte auf ein Admin konto noch dazu das einzige Konto auf dem Rechner eine Kindersicherung machen bzw. sie wieder weg machen?


----------



## LeonWochnik (15. Juni 2010)

So sieht die Benutzerkontensteuerung bei mir aus:


----------



## th_h_hexley (15. Juni 2010)

Wenn du noch neue Benutzerkonten anlegen kannst, lege ein neues mit Adminrechten an, *sichere Daten*, die im alten Konto liegen, und lösche es.

edit: Bist du übrigens sicher, dass es an der Kindersicherung liegt?


----------



## LeonWochnik (15. Juni 2010)

Joah gute idee^^ werd ich gleich ma machen


----------



## LeonWochnik (15. Juni 2010)

Also das Fuktioniert leider nicht, weil mir gleich schon 2 Riesen Probs. aufgefallen sind. Ich hab keine Kontakte in meiner Skype liste mehr und ich kann mich an meinem Steam Acc nicht anmelden. Der lädt ewig aber es passiert nichts.
Und ja ich bin ziemlich sicher weil da eine meldung kommt dass ich keine Berechtigung habe wenn ich es über die .exe im Explorer starte und in Steam kommt, das der aktuelle Benutzer gesperrt is für dieses Spiel.
Mann kann doch so gut wie alles mit der DOS-Console machen kann man in meinem Fall nicht mit der Arbeiten und die Kindersicherung löschen?


----------



## th_h_hexley (15. Juni 2010)

edit: das war nichts.


----------



## shirib (15. Juni 2010)

LeonWochnik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich benutze Win 7 Home Prem. 64bit und habe versehentlich als ich etwas rumexperimentiert habe die Kindersicherung auf mein einziges Konto angelegt also mein Admin Konto jetz bekomme ich sie aber nicht mehr raus.


"Start" > "Systemsteuerung" > "Verwaltung" > "Dienste" > "Jugendschutz deaktivieren" funktioniert nicht?


----------



## LeonWochnik (16. Juni 2010)

der ist garnich aktiv


----------

